# Best canned dog food with all meat



## Tresa Stanford48 (May 30, 2018)

I get confused with canned dog food. I want to use it as an additive to dry kibble and want it to be all meat - no fillers. I have fed NB but I think it has rice in it. What do you look for on the can to make sure it is all meat? thanks.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you looked at Orijen or Acana? Not sure they, or any canned will be all real meat, but those would be the closest I would think. Im a raw feeder, so processed foods I don't really know a whole ton about. Been out of that loop for many years.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

I really like Ziwipeak canned food. Pricey stuff but is 92% meat and organs. The only added ingredient is a small amount of chickpeas as a binder. Earthborn makes a good one called K95. It is 95% meat. It has a small amount of a few extra ingredients but I find you are not going to find canned food without some kind of add ins because they need something to give the food a uniform texture.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

MarieLovesChis said:


> I really like Ziwipeak canned food. Pricey stuff but is 92% meat and organs. The only added ingredient is a small amount of chickpeas as a binder. Earthborn makes a good one called K95. It is 95% meat. It has a small amount of a few extra ingredients but I find you are not going to find canned food without some kind of add ins because they need something to give the food a uniform texture.


I forgot about ziwipeak. Thats supposed to be a good one too.


----------



## jamjashare11 (May 29, 2018)

that's so ))


----------



## Purrson (Feb 15, 2011)

Just joining in as I am trying to figure what portion I would use for my 20 lb terrier mix. She’s not hiactive but goes everywhere with me, she gets commercial raw, for breakfast, and 1/4 cup dry for dinner. Recommendations are way to big for all foods for what she thrives on.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Merricks has 96% - 98% meat only can foods, and Simply Nourish has some as well. I think Nature’s Variety instinct has some.


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm in Australia, so dont know about most of the wonderful pet foods you have over there. But Wellness 95% was the first thing that popped into my head, we have that one over here. Also, as mentioned ziwipeak is a good one, just for reference we pay the same price for ZP as you guys in the US/Canada!

I very rarely feed canned food, i just add an assortment of meats to my dogs kibble, cooked or raw. I would much prefer to add fresh food, than canned, plus it's a lot cheaper.


----------

